# Calf Muscle Exercises?



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

So I've noticed that since I've started lessons that my tiny-tiny self has been getting a bit more "built". Last night my father actually took me out to eat (he lives about 4 hours away from me so I don't get to see him often-especially with me working 5 days a week and going to classes the other two) and while out he noticed that I've gotten a bit more "muscley" than when I first began riding. I'd hope there has been at least a small amount of change. x] 

Anywhoo. Now I'd like to actually try to improve my tiny calf muscles as I'm sure it'll benefit me. The only exercise I've been currently doing is standing on stairs and "dropping" into my heels to stretch out. 

I was wondering what are other exercises that I could do (in-home) to work on my calf muscles?

Thank you in advance for comments!


----------



## Little Mare (Aug 21, 2013)

Some of my favorite calf exercises include calf raises (these are easy to throw in everywhere! Standing on line to check out at the grocery store? Calf raises! Bored at your desk? Calf raises!). Try them with resistance bands. If you have a balance board, hop on that (you can purchase them on Amazon and I'm sure many exercise places sell them too). You can also do stretches with or without a band while sitting with your legs out (search 'peroneals stretch').


----------

